# Contour owners please have a look



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

For the defualt settings, that seems about right. You're in flat light, it's not going to show detail well at all. Plug it in to your comp and change the settings to account for the low light situation. Hopefully you've taken a look at the camera settings menu...?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

You can get colour filters to help with that afaik. What goggles do you use in flat light? I suspect a red or orange tinted filter would clean that up. They use red filters underwater all the time to correct the colours... Maybe we can use something similar for the snow?

Unfortunately there's not much that can be done about that after it's shot.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Took my contour+2 out for the first time today as well. It was at night with lit runs. Same settings as you except I set the light condition to "shade" instead of the factory setting of "auto". This is the result.

FILE0087 - YouTube






Personally I have never really trusted any type of auto setting on cameras. Though flat light is flat light no matter what. The night time lights are a lot better then late day or dusk flat light conditions.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

@John Doe
Hey thanks a lot guys for the tips! I totally did not even see the "White Balance" settings until right now.... I only saw the "Lighting Setting" under each Position settings. I guess I should have spent more time playing with the software and settings than I did. Your video ended up being way more detailed than mine.

@Poutanen
Yeah I ride with the I/S Bomber Goggle, Orange Mirror lens and I didn't even notice the flat light until end of day when I took my goggles off. Can you change the lens in the contour cameras?


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

The microphones on these things really do suck.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Edge said:


> The microphones on these things really do suck.


In both John doe's and my video the sound seems fine to me. You can clearly hear me say "balls" when I fall on my ass. Though your valuable input towards the thread is greatly appreciated!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> @Poutanen
> Yeah I ride with the I/S Bomber Goggle, Orange Mirror lens and I didn't even notice the flat light until end of day when I took my goggles off. Can you change the lens in the contour cameras?


Yeah that's what I'm thinking. Show the camera what you would show your eye if you wanted more definition. Alternate lenses seem to be about $100 or so on eBay which is retarded. Colour filters are $40 or so and I believe they'll just go in behind the lens. Again the underwater guys use them so best to check with them.



atr3yu said:


> In both John doe's and my video the sound seems fine to me. You can clearly hear me say "balls" when I fall on my ass. Though your valuable input towards the thread is greatly appreciated!


Yeah the audio seemed fine on my old contour. I've got a video of just comments taken throughout a boarding day, pretty funny actually! :laugh:


----------

